# Cyto Gainer



## -vulcano- (Jul 29, 2006)

I have been lifting for two years now and 10 months ago I decided to take Cyto Gainer and it has given me incredible results (15 pounds of pure muscle over the time period as opposed to 10 pounds in the other 14 months) but I was just curious as to what all of your thoughts are on the weight gainer?


----------



## DylanNC (Jul 31, 2006)

cytosport is a great company


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 31, 2006)

DylanNC said:
			
		

> cytosport is a great company




Most bought vendor there is.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2006)

I buy CytoGainer from time to time and yes its a great product.  Hell, I dont even use the whole 4 scoops they recommend and I still see good gains.  

(reason I dont is cuz I mostly mix my shit with milk and that makes it too thick)


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm a fan of cytosport, their whey tastes awesome.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 31, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of cytosport, their whey tastes awesome.



And their prices are great also.


----------



## Focus (Jul 31, 2006)

Compared to the other brands, and the near hundreds of weight gainers, this is a top notch product. Unlike the common "filler" carbs, Cytogainer is packed with healthy carbohydrate sources - often shit carbs are used in conventional gainers, most likely just to make an appeal on their label.
I've never tried it, but man is muscle milk amazing.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

Not to burst anyone's happy bubble about this product, but here's the ingredients:

CytoGainer Ingredients
CytoCarb II (cytosport's unique combination of branching as well as _*long linear chain maltodextrins*_ with very low *"DE" (dextrose equivalence) *providing a complex carbohydrate source approximately 96.5% sugar-free)... 


sniff sniff...I think I smell buulllllllllllllllllshit...somewhere.

So, me being an meso/endo were to take this I'd be a fat fuck in no time....AWESOME!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

eat a whole fat mayo tuna sandwich on healthy whole grain bread and you will see results instead of taking this shit.


----------



## Var (Aug 4, 2006)

Solid Gains by HDT is a far better gainer.  Compare the labels and you'll see.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> eat a whole fat mayo tuna sandwich on healthy whole grain bread and you will see results instead of taking this shit.




I am sure there are better gainers.  This just so happened to be my first one I took, so I have no basis for comparison.

And to reply to the comment on CytoSport's prices, yes they are very reasonable. 

I noticed BSN's prices have always been kinda high.  I am sure there are more expensive ones, but these are pretty noticeable nonetheless.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

Branching *Glucose polymers*, Pro Blend protein blend (instantized whey protein concentrate, micro ultra filtered whey protein concentrate, egg albumin, calcium caseinate, micro ultra filtered whey protein isolate, ion exchanged whey protein isolate, hydrolyzed whey protein isolate, l-glutamine, l-leucine, l-isoleucine, l-valine) maltodextrine, cocoa, flax seed, whole milk powder, natural and artificial flavors, fructose, sucralose (Splenda® Brand).


Glucose polymers are maltodextrin...I researched this on google. The second site said exactly what the term is.

The only time these would be a good choice is for those who arent carb sensitive and need PWO nutrition fast. The only problem here is that the drinks have fat-not exactly what you want after a workout to help speed the process of recovery.  Here's the link:

http://www.getbig.com/articles/faq-drnk.htm

The only thing I use now for pwo nutrition is Jodi's recommendation (sans the pwo spike in high glycemic foods). Jodi believes this spike is unecessary and after doing it for over two months now, I believe she's one smart cookie. 
Believe me, I have done a lot of research in this. The only significant conclusion is slow burning whole food. 

EDIT: If soemone were to develop a slow burning weight gainer, I might consider using it. I think Jay Robb makes one, but I dont like him ever since I saw an entire article on how to develop free testosterone. You nude sunbathe. This to me is quackery. Yeah I need to get a sunburn on my nuts....NO THANK YOU!!!!


----------

